# Siemens Panel an Beckhoff Steuerung



## Integer (13 April 2006)

Finde die Beckhoff Klemmen und die neuen BX Embedded SPS eine super Sache. (Für unsere Bedürfnisse)
Auch das in TwinCat mit CoDeSys programmiert wird ist OK!

Was wir jetzt noch vermissen, sind kostengünstige Panel (Touch Screen 5 bis 10 Zoll), welche entweder mit WinCC flexible oder der CoDeSys Visu programmiert werden können und einfach an eine Beckhoff Steuerung gekoppelt werden können.

Frage: Hat jemand von Euch gleiches Bedürfniss?
Hat jemand von Euch eine Lösung? oder hat schon jemand Erfahrungen zu  diesem Thema gesammelt.

Freue mich auf Feedback!
Integer


----------



## seeba (13 April 2006)

http://www.suetron.de/
ftp://145.253.176.221/www/doc/visual/ger/BECKHOFF-ads-seriell-80860625-002.pdf
Die könnte man auch mal fragen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## oldman (6 Dezember 2007)

*Visualisierung für TwinCat...*

Hallo Integer,
habe selbst schon einige interessante Visu´s für TwinCat in Visual Basic .NET
geschrieben (unter ausnutzung von ADS...), hier scheint was interessantes
für das .NET Framework 2.0 zu entstehen:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/speedyhmi/

Du brauchst dafür wohl VB .NET 8.0 (2005), hab´s leider noch nicht auf 
meinem Laptop, aber es ist eine kleine Demo dabei...
In dem Package "SpeedyHMI_Sample_01" ist ein kleines TwinCat-Projekt "SpeedyHMI_Sample_01.pro", 
das Du in Deine PLC laden kannst, dann kannst Du Dir mit "SpeedyHMI_Sample_01.exe" das
Ergebnis anschauen.

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren.

Gruß, Thomas (oldman)


----------



## Integer (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Thomas
Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ist so  wie ich es beurteilen kann eher nicht für uns geeignet.  Nachfolgend ein paar pro and con's.

Zunächst mal was zu .Net Visu und was dafür spricht.
Grundsätzlich  eine super Sache. Hohe flexibilität, du kannst fast alles realisieren was du möchtest und bist unabhängig von einem Panel Lieferanten. 
Für komplexere Anwendungen, wie zum Beispiel wenn Zugriff auf Datenbanken erwünscht eine gute Wahl.

In der SPS Welt brauchen jedoch viele (wie wir auch) eine einfachere und vorallem günstigere Lösung. Kostengünstig immer als ganzes gesehen, sprich Hardware und Engineering.
Problem, zum einen muss ich halt nur eine kleinere Maschine Visulisieren und Steuern. Dazu muss das Panel noch sowas wie Rezepte haben und für Seriemaschinen das ganze in 10 Sprachen darstellen (ales in Winflex schon vorbereitet), zum anderen muss die Hardware industrietauglich sein, IP65, robustes Betriebssystem (win-ce, oder andere Embeded systeme)....
So haben nach meiner Meinung so Panels wie TP177 mit Winflex schon ihre Berechtigung.

Welche Panels an einer Beckhoff BX-SPS diese Anforderungen erfüllen, werde ich im 2008 einmal genauer anschauen, (hoffe ich finde die Zeit dazu) denn ich bin überzeugt, dass den Beckhoffs die Zukunft gehört.

Bin stehts an infos zu diesem Thema interessiert und danke allen die was dazu beitragen.
Integer


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2007)

Ich mußte letztens an einer Siemens-SPS statt einem Siemens-Panel ein Proface-Panel einsetzen. War zwar einige Arbeit notwendig, aber ich konnte letztendlich das SPS-Programm (fast) so lassen wie ich es für ProTool benötige und mit dem Profaceprogramm die Funktionen so gestalten, daß alles genauso aussah und funktionierte wie mit einem Siemens-TP. Sprachumschaltung brauchte ich nicht, dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, so aus dem Hut, Rezepte halte ich ohnehin immer in der SPS, so daß die paneleigene Rezeptverwaltung außen vor bleiben konnte.


----------



## MSB (8 Dezember 2007)

Also bei Pro-Face solltest du auf jeden Fall mal anrufen.
Als letztens der Außendienstler bei uns war hat der noch gesagt,
das die gerade an einem ADS-Treiber basteln, bzw. der sich in der Testphase befindet.
Vielleicht ist der ja mittlerweile fertig.

Bei den meisten anderen dürfte die Kommunikation über Modbus ablaufen,
was zur Folge hat, das du dich mit den Modbus-Register "rumplagen" musst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

